# Carver Cascade GE water heater problems



## steeliedave (Aug 12, 2009)

Our Carver water heater works fine when running on the mains but will not fire up on gas, everything seems to be connected and turned on ok and the heater is full of water, when we switch on the control the green light comes on and stays on no other lights come on, we cannot hear the piezo trying to light the gas does anyone have any ideas were we might start looking
Thanks David.


----------



## Mikemoss (Sep 5, 2005)

Hi Steeliedave

We had something very similar with ours - it would light on gas, and then go out with a big pop. Turned out we needed a new burner unit, which was quite expensive (about £100 if I remember correctly) but only took a couple of seconds to fit.

If you're handy it could be worth trying this yourselv if you can find a reasonably-priced burner unit. I'm a walking DIY disaster so got our local caravan repair bloke to do it for me.

Hope you get it sorted.


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Can you hear the "clunk" of the gas valve opening before the igniter should start? If so and you cannot hear the igniter clicking then sounds like duff igniter unit. 
Carver now no longer in business but some spares and more info from ARC systems run by ex Carver employees. 
A company called Henry now makes a complete new boiler which is a direct replacement if you can't obtain the spares you need.

click here for ARC systems

Trevor


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

In my experience it will be the burner module which are still available from us and other retailers but production from truma who took over has stopped. The other possibility is the wall switch is at fault.

Your more than welcome to call me for any further advice.

In
workshop.


----------



## steeliedave (Aug 12, 2009)

Many thanks for all the hints and tips, I cannot hear anything at all when the control switch is turned on, I have removed the outside cover and checked the filter this is nice and clean, how do you gain access to the burner unit itself do I need to remove the heater unit from the van as I cant see it, or is there another piece you have to remove from the outside
Thanks, david.


----------

